# shrimping in Titusville?



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just wondering if the shrimp are running in the Titusville area. I was there last year in the third week of March & people were catching shrimp off the Bridge .Just curious if anyone catching any now.I may be going through in a few days & would appreciate any info. If you don't want to post it then pm me Thanks


----------

